# Darn good product



## Zuki

I seen this one at Sears a little while. A little small for my liking . . . but it does appear to be a heck of a lot better than some competitors models.


----------



## webatxcent

My mother-in-law is a retired Sears employee so I have benefit of the employee discount as well as her procivity to buy me tools. She bought this for me two years ago for christmas.

While it is small and the resaw capacity is small, I believe it is closer to 4.5", I found it to be a highly useful addition to my shop. The resaw capacity is the only limitation I see right now, and would be the only impetus to go out and replace it with a larger model.

I did make the foolish mistake of not going through the setup before using it and thought it's cut was horrible, but once I made all of the appropriate adjustments, it seems to be highly accurate and I have experienced very little drift problems; perhaps this is due to the fact that it is only a 10".

I haven't done any resaw work with it yet, but I have a 1/2" blade ready and waiting to try. This experience may change my opinion of the tool.

Bill.


----------



## sanmarcoswood

I've had this saw for nearly a year. My wife owns a craft business which requires me to run a lot of scroll work through my saw. After a year's worth of production work it's still running strong. The small capacity is occasionally a pain as some of the pieces are fairly large and I have to be creative about how to get them through the throat. I'm usually cutting 1x pine double stacked. I've had a great deal of success with this little saw as a scroll tool and I caught it on sale for $99. If you're looking for capacity and power, look somewhere else, but if you're looking for reliability and a cheap, solid starter saw, this is the one!


----------



## TheDane

This saw was a great investment. I took the time to go through the setup details (the manual is actually quite good), and give it a little TLC after each use, and have been pleased with the results.


----------



## kcwoodsblue

Do you know where to find this bs? I can't find it anywhere and Sears cannot find it either.

Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

Well I know that it is at my local Sears but yours may not have it, some of them don't I know though if you go to their website here then you can select check out and then pick the option to pick up at store, and it will find the nearest Sears with one in stock. It finds like the first 3 closest stores I believe, so you may have to type in a few postal codes to get it to find more stores.


----------



## Dustmite97

I am looking into getting a bandsaw. Looks like a good one. BTW, you have some very nice tools.


----------



## blockhead

I couldn't agree with you more. I've owned mine for about 3 months and love it. I was very surprised at how well built it is for the money. The fence isn't the best, but it works for what I need. I paid a little more than you, but it was worth every penny and then some.


----------



## msdameng

Love this bandsaw as well! Nice for a small shop like mine, but would be even better if it had a 6" resaw capacity.


----------



## 69BBNova

I bought one of these 10" Craftsman Band saws 2-3 months ago (Feb, 2012) to hold myself over while I was mulling over which Jet I wanted to buy…

It just took quite a while to decide if I really needed resaw capabilities, and just this past week I realized a friend of mine clears lots of trees often (therefore a ready supply of wood), which helped in that reguard…

I have used the Craftsman in only a limited fashion so far but it is actually quite good if you do take the time to make sure everything is square to the blade…

The one issue it does seem to have is that the blade ossilates (can't think of a better word), all I can think is the blade is at fault (still running included blade) or the tires are not quite right…

Although there dosen't seem to be much runout on the wheels I'm not actually sure (I admit I've been too lazy to put a dial gauge to it)...

But overall I'm happy with it and am quite sure I'll give it to my nephews to play with once I settle on a new one.


----------

